# After care after castration



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

Teddy is in at the moment having his castration! also a puppy tooth removed and his front dew claws removed! has anyone any advice for after care and how long will it be before he is back to normal do you think? I expect to sleep on the floor to-night as I dont want him attempting to jump up as he usually does during the night when he wants a warm! he wont let me cover him up when he is in his bed he likes to keep cool! To-day is a LONG DAY Im a nervous wreck at the moment.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just went through that with Brody last week. He was neutered on Tuesday and had 4 teeth pulled, along with a rabies and a microchip, so it was a long day for me waiting and waiting... But he came through GREAT! I expect your little guy will too. Although I didn't have his dewclaws removed. Brody didn't bother his incision at ALL. Hopefully your little boy won't either. In fact, when we got home he was running and jumping everywhere. It was very hard to get him to be quiet. He never did act like he was having any soreness at all. It was like he never had anything done! Let us know when he's back home!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I had no issues with jasper but i did lay with him for a while till the drugs wore off , he was fine after a day.

i don't know about due claws and teeth sorry


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss didn't have any problems with his neuter. I restricted his movement a little bit. Gaige (my now 6yr old son) wasn't allowed to play with him outside or anything for a couple days and I helped him onto whatever furniture he was getting on so he wouldn't rip out his stitches. Other than that, he was his normal self. Maybe a little more lovey the day of because he was groggy from the meds.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Make sure he doesnt lick or bite at any of his incisions and limit his play and movement. If he tries to jump around and be active you may need to put him in a crate for awhile so he will not over do it ;-)


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks All , I have him home and he is very quiet! he isnt moving much at all he tried a couple of steps and then flopped on his tummy! I brought his water and he had a couple of licks, he has just had some chicken and rice I had to ive him some more as he was ravernous! he is sleeping now and hasnt had a wee I carried him outside and held him up but he didnt do anything, he moved from his bed onto a towel he is funny about being too warm, but he seems alright not running around though like little Brody! Ill be happy when he is lol, Ill keep you posted to-morrow.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless him, I hope he is soon on the mend 

Barbara x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww he will soon be on the mend. Rocky as done a couple of weeks ago and was sleepy for the first couple of days then bounced back to normal. He had to wear a E collar when I was out as he did want to lick the wound.


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

Love your Avatar Rockies Mum LOl you do right to be proud of Scotland we love it as well. Hopefully we will be in Edinbrugh for our first trip away this year C.C. site overlooking the Firth of Forth so I hope Teddy is recovered from his op quickly.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

He may be sleepy for a few days, but he should bounce back up soon enough. Just make sure hes not pulling at his stitches/staples.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico didn't have any problems with his neuter.
After surgery he was as sleep most of the time. I fed him his food from my hands and gave him water. And he ate it all.
Next day he was his old self. It was harder for me to keep him still. hehe

My biggest concern was for him lickking his stitches and getting infected. But thank god he didn't do it.

The doctor told me that I didn't have to come back to remove his stitches. That it well melt away by itself. And for him to rest for 10 days


----------



## Teddys Mum (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Teddy is much better to-day although he isnt himself the only probs is his bandages on his dew claws! he wont leave them allone I had to put one on at 2.30am as I noticed he had pulled it off! he was walking around changing beds most of the night and he wanted to go outside to do his jobs. His castration isnt bothering him and Ive only had to check him a couple of times when he has tried licking! not enough to put this collor on. Im giving him his antibiotics twice a day which is FUN  and he sees the Vet again Thurs; his stitches arent desolving ones so they will have to be removed I dont think so anyway ! they look too thick to me ! they would have said wouldnt they? and they didnt. I walked him to the gate and back this morning and he cocked his leg alright so were seeing progress, I think it would have been great if he had just had the castration and his tooth which you cant even see any signs of removedl and he certainly doesnt need his food mashing as I had thought.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing good!! Rocky certainly didnt need his food mashing up either and he had 4 teeth out, seemed to eat no problems.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, love being scottish lol!!! Its the best place in the world to be!!!


----------

